# older Klein



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Is anybody familiar with a '98 Klein Stage Comp? I found one at a garage sale this today and it seems pretty decent. It was in my size and is spec'd with 105 comps. I was just curious if this is a decent bike and if anybody has any tips. I will be mainly commuting on it.

thanks in advance,


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It was a lower priced Klein, but still a decent bike. It should make a good commuter, though being an older Klein, it will probably give a rather stiff and unforgiving ride. see if you can run 28c tires on it and the ride should improve, but run at least 25's.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I went for a ride on it yesterday and the ride was not too bad, although there were 23c tires. I am changing them to 25c next week as a buddy is giving me some tires he is not using. The guy at the bike shop was not sure if 28s would fit and said they might rub if the frame flexes at all. I think there is definitely clearance in the front just not so sure in the back. thanks for your reply.


----------



## knl66 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Stage*

My wife rides a 52cm Stage from the same time span. She has 25mm Conti's on it. She rides 20-40 miles on it with no problems. It too is her first real roadie. I'd like to update the RSX triple grouppo but have not, it'll be cheaper to get a newer Trek 2.1 and give the Stage to my 10yoa son....


----------



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a stage comp t and did several short (100km) and long (300Km) races with it. great stiff ride, but less respected amongst the KLEIN community due being part of the low price range put on the market by Trek after they acquired KLEIN. horizontal drop outs and therefore ideal for a singlespeed commuter bike.


----------

